# Sum of it's parts



## videoranger (Oct 20, 2013)

Still collecting parts for this project and decided to add a cool fender light. A CHIEF headbadge would go nicely on this also. This part of the basement has become a parts warehouse for several need to be finished projects.

http://www.debrix.com/Indian-Face-Fender-Lamp-with-White-Lens-Harley-p/33-2194-vt.htm


----------

